# 2023 HGVC, HCNY, HGV Max Club Rules and Fees



## alwysonvac

2023 HGVC, HCNY, HGV Max Club Rules and Fees​
*(1) Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)*

*2023 Club Rules & Fees & Resorts Club Point Charts and Open Season Rates - **Post #2*
*2022 and 2023 Fee Change Comparison - **Post #3*
*2022 and 2023 Open Season Rate Change Comparison - **Post #4*
*Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton Club Reservation Windows - **Post #5*
*(2) Hilton Club New York 2023 Fee Schedule - **Post #6*

*(3) HGV MAX 2023 Fee Schedule - **Post #7*


----------



## alwysonvac

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Fee Schedule​EFFECTIVE JANUARY 1ST, 2023​
2023 CLUB DUES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Annual Club Dues - Domestic$199Annual Club Dues - International$234_Annual Inclusive Club Dues - Domestic__$336__Annual Inclusive Club Dues - International__$363_

ACTIVATION FEES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Club Inventory Activation Fee per interval (Purchased through Resale/Private)$655Ownership Change Fee | Single fee (when multiple weeks enrolled at same time)$460Activation Fee Voluntary (1 Interval)$399Estoppel Fee$89Resale Value Comparison Letter$29Points Activity Statement (2 – 5 years)$59Points Activity Statement (5+ years)$109
​TRANSACTION FEES​​HOME WEEK & HOME RESORT TRANSACTION FEES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Home WeekComplimentaryHome Resort Priority, by Hilton Club Priority or Club (Changeable) – Phone/Online$119/$64Elite - Club or Home Resort using Club Points – Phone/Online$119/$54Elite Plus - Club or Home Resort using Club Points – Phone/Online$119/$44Elite Premier - Club or Home Resort using Club Points – Phone/OnlineComplimentaryClub Reservations using Bonus Points - Phone/Online$119/$79Elite - Club or Home Resort using Bonus Points – Phone/Online$119/$69Elite Plus - Club or Home Resort using Bonus Points – Phone/Online$119/$59Elite Premier - Club or Home Resort using Bonus Points – Phone/OnlineComplimentary

GUEST CERTIFICATES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Home Week Guest Certificate - Phone/OnlineComplimentaryGuest Certificate - Phone/Online$89/$64Open Season CashNot Available

CANCELLATION PROTECTION​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Cancellation Protection$89
​CLUBPARTNER PERKS​
*TRANSACTION TYPE** FEES*ClubPartner Perk Transaction - Phone only$149ClubPartner Perk Transaction - Elite Premier - Phone onlyComplimentary

HILTON HONORS TRANSACTION FEES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE** FEES*Hilton Honors Hotel Reservations using Points - by phone only$134Elite Premier - Hilton Honors Hotel Reservations using Points - Phone onlyComplimentaryElite Plus - Current Year Hilton Honors - Conversion at a higher rate - Phone/Online$169/$134Elite Premier - Current Year Hilton Honors - Conversion at a higher rate - Phone/OnlineComplimentary

POINT STRETCHING​​HILTON HONORS CONVERSION FEES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Hilton Honors Conversion - Club or Bonus Points - Phone/Online$169/$154Elite - Hilton Honors Conversion - Club or Bonus Points - Phone/Online$169/$154Elite Plus - Hilton Honors Conversion - Club or Bonus Points - Phone/Online$169/$134Elite Premier - Hilton Honors Conversion - Club or Bonus Points - Phone/OnlineComplimentary

SAVE POINTS DEPOSIT | JANUARY — AUGUST​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Save Points – Phone/Online$129/$109Elite - Save Points – Phone/Online$129/$109Elite Plus - Save Points – Phone/Online$129/$89Elite Premier - Save Points – Phone/OnlineComplimentary

SAVE POINTS DEPOSIT | SEPTEMBER — NOVEMBER​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Save Points – Phone/Online$149/$129Elite - Save Points – Phone/Online$149/$129Elite Plus - Save Points – Phone/Online$149/$109Elite Premier - Save Points – Phone/OnlineComplimentary

SAVE POINTS DEPOSIT | DECEMBER​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Save Points – Phone/Online$219/$199Elite - Save Points – Phone/Online$219/$199Elite Plus - Save Points – Phone/Online$219/$179Elite Premier - Save Points – Phone/OnlineComplimentary

RCI DEPOSIT​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*RCI Deposit - Phone/Online$169/$154Elite - RCI Deposit - Phone/Online$169/$154Elite Plus - RCI Deposit - Phone/Online$169/$134Elite Premier - RCI Deposit - Phone/OnlineComplimentaryExtending RCI Deposited Points - by phone only$159

RCI EXCHANGE FEE SCHEDULE​_EFFECTIVE JANUARY 2023_​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*RCI Weekly Reservations  on a per reservation basis$279*RCI Nightly Reservations *1 Night$592 Night$793 Night$1094 Night$1595 Night$1996 Night$2197 Night$279RCI Guest Certificate$89_An additional Housekeeping Fee will be charged by the Resort._


----------



## alwysonvac

*Presented below is a list of the fees with a 2022 and 2023 rate change comparison:*



TRANSACTION TYPE2022 FEE2023 FEEClub Dues – Domestic$193$199Club Dues – International$227$234_Inclusive Club Dues – Domestic__$325__$336__Inclusive Club Dues – International__$351__$363_Club Reservations using ClubPoints – Phone$99$119Club Reservations using ClubPoints – Online$59$64Club Reservations Using Bonus Points - Phone$109$119Club Reservations Using Bonus Points - Online$79$79ClubPartner Perks$139$149ClubPoints for Hilton Honors Hotel Reservations$129$134Hilton Honors Conversion – Phone$154$169Hilton Honors Conversion – Online$144$154Save Points – Phone (January — August)$114$129Save Points – Online (January — August)$104$109Save Points – Phone (September — November)$134$149Save Points – Online (September — November)$124$129Save Points – Phone (December)$199$219Save Points – Online (December)$189$199RCI Deposit - Phone$154$169RCI Deposit - Online$144$154


----------



## alwysonvac

*Open Season changes for 2023*

Here are some of the 2023 weekly rate changes
(Open Season rates for all resorts can be found in the attachment in Post #1)


OPEN SEASON RATE CHANGES2022 WEEKLY2023 WEEKLY*ORLANDO*STUDIO (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$693/$642/$588$707/$649/$595ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$855/$788/$705$869/$802/$719TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$1347/$1195/$1129$1378/$1223/$1153THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$1821/$1680/$1640$1870/$1722/$1682*LAS VEGAS*STUDIO (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$764/$706/$580$778/$720/$590ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$929/$863/$817$950/$877/$831TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$1540/$1341/$1147$1578/$1372/$1171THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$2538/$2099$2607/$2155FOUR BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$3304/$2832$3397/$2912*CARLSBAD*STUDIO (Platinum/Gold)$904/$714$921/$728ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$1168/$982$1196/$1003TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$1846/$1504$1895/$1542THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$2551/$2036$2621/$2091*MYRTLE BEACH & HILTON HEAD*ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$1098/$965/$821$1122/$986/$835
TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)
$1884/$1642/$1291$1936/$1684/$1322
THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)
$2691/$2122/$2017$2768/$2181/$2069*UTAH & COLORADO*STUDIO (Platinum/Gold/Silver/Bronze)$1322/$744/$626/$626$1353/$758/$633/$633ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver/Bronze)$1768/$923/$814/$814$1813/$944/$828/$828TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver/Bronze)$2352/$1311/$1124/$1124$2418/$1342/$1148/$1148THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver/Bronze)$3162/$1745/$1641/$1641$3252/$1790/$1682 /$1682FOUR BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold/Silver)$4126/$2610/$2166$4248/$2684/$2224*HAWAII – BIG ISLAND*ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$1234/$1136$1262/$1164TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$1671/$1554$1713/$1592THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$2457/$2195$2527/$2254*HAWAII – OAHU*STUDIO (Platinum/Gold)$1116/$995$1140/$1116ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$1523/$1389$1561/$1424TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$2251/$2003$2314/$2055THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$4823/$4332$4966/$4460*HAWAII – MAUI*ONE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$1674/$1528$1718/$1566TWO BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$2475/$2205$2544/$2261THREE BEDROOM (Platinum/Gold)$5304/$4765$5463/$4907

_NOTE1: Penthouse rates are not represented above. Penthouse rates will be higher.
NOTE2: Taxes are not included in the weekly rates above.
NOTE3: Reservations booked with ClubPoints and later canceled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates._

*RULES*
The Open Season Reservation Window occurs 30 days prior to the check- out date through one day prior to check-in. Reservations may not be changed and the standard cancellation policy applies.

Open Season rental reservations are available to Members for their personal use only. Check-in dates may be restricted. Open Season reservations at different properties for the same or overlapping dates are not permitted. Open Season rental rates are per night and must be paid in full at time of confirmation. From time to time, Open Season windows may be expanded to maximize occupancy, promote select resorts or similar purposes_._


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC RESERVATION WINDOW*

■ *Home Week Priority:* consecutive night reservations at the _Home Resort in the season and unit type owned, for the number of days owned_, checking in on the resort’s standard or available check-in day
■ *Home Resort Priority*: any unit/season for _owners at select “Hilton Club” branded properties_
■ *Hilton Club Priority Exchange:* priority exchange window where _owners at select “Hilton Club” branded properties_ may exchange into each other’s property
■ *Club Season:* _Any owner_/unit type/season
■ *Open Season: *Rental reservations


HGVC Resorts​HGVC Reservations Window​Hokulani Waikiki, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
*Home Week Priority* begins 365 -186 days to check-in
*Club Season* begins 186 days prior to check-out; Three-night minimum
*Open Season* begins 30 days prior to check-out; Two-night minimum
_NOTE: Open Season Rates for Penthouse accommodations at Grand Islander, a Hilton Grand Vacation Club are limited to owners of penthouse units._​West 57th Street, a Hilton Club
*Home Week Priority* begins 365 -276 days to check-in
*Home Resort Priority* begins 276- 60 days prior to check-out; One-night minimum
*Club Season* begins 59 days prior to check-out; One-night minimum
*Open Season *begins 30 days prior to check-out; Limited to West 57th owners; One-night minimum
The Residences, a Hilton Club
The District a Hilton Club
The Central at 5th a Hilton Club
The Quin a Hilton Club
*Home Week Priority *begins 365-276 days to check-in
*Home Resort Priority* begins 276-105 days prior to check-out; One-night minimum
*By Hilton Club Priority* begins 104-90 days prior to check- out; One-night minimum
*Club Season* begins 89 days prior to check-out; One-night minimum
*Open Season* begins 30 days prior to check-out; Limited to owners at each respective resort; One-night minimum
All other HGVClub Resorts
*Home Week Priority* begins 365–276 days prior to check-in
*Club Season* begins 276 days prior to check-out; Three-night minimum
*Open Season* begins 30 days prior to check-out; Two-night minimum
_NOTE: Open Season Rates for Penthouse accommodations at Grand Waikikian, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club are limited to owners of penthouse units. _​

_*NOTE 1*: After the Home Week Priority Reservation Window ends, Members will no longer have an exclusive window to book their Home Week, however, they may still make a Home Week reservation, subject to availability._​​_*NOTE 2*: Club Resorts also have an HGV Max Reservation Window, which allows HGV Max Members who belong to the exchange program known as “The Club” to request an exchange into available Club Resorts._​​_*Limited Holiday Availability.* Because certain high-demand time periods like Christmas, New Years, Thanksgiving, July 4th- US Independence Day, Golden Week, Sundance and Obon may be offered as fixed weeks or event weeks, with the owners having an automatic reservation for those time periods, persons who do not own such fixed weeks or event weeks may only have an opportunity to reserve those Time Periods if the owners of those Time Periods cancel their reservation._​

*MAKING RESERVATIONS WITH POINTS*


*RESERVATION TYPE*​*CURRENT YEAR POINTS*​*BORROWED POINTS*​*SAVED POINTS*​*BONUS POINTS*​*HILTON HONORS POINTS*​Home Week Reservations✔​X​X​X​X​Home Resort, Club and
HGV Max Reservations✔​✔​✔​✔​X​Hilton Club Priority Reservations✔​✔​✔​X​X​Hilton Honors Rewards and Experiences✔​✔​X​✔​✔​ClubPartner Perks Adventures✔​✔​✔​✔​X​RCI Exchange Reservations✔​✔​✔​✔​X​


*RESERVATION CHANGES*
​
*CHANGE*​*61+ DAYS*​*60 DAYS OR LESS*​Home Resort ReservationsMay be changed without incurring additional transaction fees, if applicable, provided travel commences in the same calendar yearNo changes permitted.Hilton Club Priority ReservationsMay be changed without incurring additional transaction fees, if applicable, provided travel commences in the same calendar yearNo changes permitted.Club ReservationsMay be changed without incurring additional transaction fees, if applicable, provided travel commences in the same calendar yearNo changes permitted.HGV Max ReservationsMay be changed without incurring additional transaction fees, if applicable, provided travel commences in the same calendar yearNo changes permitted.Open Season RentalN/ANo changes


*RESERVATION CANCELLATION*
​
*CANCELLATION**31+ DAYS**30-16 DAYS**15 DAYS OR LESS*Home Week (Including Fixed/ Event Weeks)No penaltyForfeiture of 50% of Points usedForfeiture of 100% of Points usedHome Resort ReservationsForfeiture of reservation fee, if anyForfeiture of reservation fee, if any, and 50% of Points usedForfeiture of reservation fee, if any, and 100% of Points usedHilton Club Priority ReservationsForfeiture of reservation fee, if anyForfeiture of reservation fee, if any, and 50% of Points usedForfeiture of reservation fee, if any, and 100% of Points usedClub ReservationsForfeiture of reservation fee, if anyForfeiture of reservation fee, if any, and 50% of Points usedForfeiture of reservation fee, if any, and 100% of Points usedHGV Max Reservations
(In- Network)No penaltyForfeiture of 50% of Points usedForfeiture of 100% of Points usedHGV Max Reservations
(Out-of- Network)Forfeiture of reservation feeForfeiture of 50% of Points usedForfeiture of 100% of Points usedOpen Season RentalN/AForfeiture of 50% of rental rate paidForfeiture of 1

_*NOTE*: Reservations booked with ClubPoints and later canceled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates._

_Cancellation Protection_​_At the time a reservation is confirmed using ClubPoints, cancellation protection is offered for Home Week, Home Resort Priority, Hilton Club priority, Club or HGV Max reservations, as well as RCI reservations, for a fee.

Cancellation protection, if offered, allows a Member to cancel a reservation up to one day prior to the confirmed check-in date with no loss of ClubPoints. Any transaction fees remain subject to applicable cancellation policy.

Up to 31 days prior to scheduled arrival, Members who own a fixed or event week may add cancellation protection to their automatic reservation for a fee by calling HGVClub. Cancellation protection is not available for any ClubPartner Perk reservation or transaction._


*RCI EXCHANGE RESERVATIONS*


*UNIT SIZE**CLUBPOINTS REQUIRED PER 7-NIGHT STAY **CLUBPOINTS REQUIRED PER NIGHT*Studiostarting at 1,920 to 3,840​starting at 192 to 768​1 Bedroomstarting at 2,720 to 5,440​starting at 272 to 1,088​2 Bedroomstarting at 3,840 to 7,680​starting at 384 to 1,536​3 Bedroomstarting at 4,640 to 9,280​starting at 464 to 1,856​


*RCI CANCELLATION*​*30-15 DAYS*​*14-6 DAYS*​5 DAYS OR LESS​Any time after confirmation will result in 100% loss of exchange fee.Forfeiture of 25% of Points usedForfeiture of 50% of Points usedForfeiture of 100% of Points used
​


----------



## mrharris03

*The 2023 Fee Schedule for HCNY is attached here.*


----------



## alwysonvac

Thanks @WIHuck 

HGV MAX Fee Schedule​EFFECTIVE JANUARY 1ST, 2023​
2023 CLUB DUES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Inclusive Club Dues (USD)$291Inclusive Club Dues (JPY)JPY 36,666


TRANSACTION FEES​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*Club Inventory Activation Fee per transaction (Purchased through HGV Sales Site)$199Club Inventory Activation Fee per transaction (Purchased through Resale/Private)$339Ownership Change Fee$460Estoppel Fee$89Resale Value Comparison letter$29Points Activity Statement (2-5 years)$59Points Activity Statement (5+ years)$109
​CLUB FEES​
_MEMBER (LESS THAN 17,000 POINTS)_​
*MEMBER TYPE**PHONE**ONLINE*Resort Reservations (In-network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryResort Reservations - ClubPoints
(Out-of-network)$119$64Resort Reservations - Bonus Points
(Out-of-network)$119$79Club Partner Perks$149Not AvailableHilton Honors Conversion$169$154Cancellation Protection$89$89BorrowComplimentaryComplimentaryRCI Deposit$169$154Saved Points Deposit
between Jan 1 and Aug 31$129$109Saved Points Deposit
between Sept 1 and Nov 30$149$129Saved Points Deposit
between Dec 1 and Dec 31$219$199Guest CertificatesOne ComplimentaryOne ComplimentaryAdditional Guest Certificates$89$64
​_PREFERRED (BETWEEN 17,000-21,999)_​
*MEMBER TYPE**PHONE**ONLINE*Resort Reservations (In-network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryResort Reservations - ClubPoints
(Out-of-network)$119$64Resort Reservations - Bonus Points
(Out-of-network)$119$79Club Partner Perks$149Not AvailableHilton Honors Conversion$169$154Cancellation Protection$89$89BorrowComplimentaryComplimentaryRCI Deposit$169$154Saved Points Deposit
between Jan 1 and Aug 31$129$109Saved Points Deposit
between Sept 1 and Nov 30$149$129Saved Points Deposit
between Dec 1 and Dec 31$219$199Guest CertificatesTwo ComplimentaryTwo ComplimentaryAdditional Guest Certificates$89$64
​_PREFERRED+ (BETWEEN 22,000–37,999)_​
*MEMBER TYPE**PHONE**ONLINE*Resort Reservations (In-network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryResort Reservations - ClubPoints
(Out-of-network)$119$54Resort Reservations - Bonus Points
(Out-of-network)$119$69Club Partner Perks$149Not AvailableHilton Honors Conversion$169$154Cancellation Protection$89$89BorrowComplimentaryComplimentaryRCI Deposit$169$154Saved Points Deposit
between Jan 1 and Aug 31$129$109Saved Points Deposit
between Sept 1 and Nov 30$149$129Saved Points Deposit
between Dec 1 and Dec 31$219$199Guest CertificatesThree ComplimentaryThree ComplimentaryAdditional Guest Certificates$89$64
​_PREMIER (BETWEEN 38,000–53,999)_​
*MEMBER TYPE**PHONE**ONLINE*Resort Reservations (In-Network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryResort Reservations - ClubPoints
(Out-of-network)$119$44Resort Reservations - Bonus Points
(Out-of-network)$119$59Club Partner Perks$149Not AvailableHilton Honors Conversion$169$134Cancellation Protection$89$89BorrowComplimentaryComplimentaryRCI Deposit$169$134Saved Points Deposit
between Jan 1 and Aug 31$129$89Saved Points Deposit
between Sept 1 and Nov 30$149$109Saved Points Deposit
between Dec 1 and Dec 31$219$179Guest CertificatesFour ComplimentaryFour ComplimentaryAdditional Guest Certificates$89$64
​_PREMIER+ (BETWEEN 54,000-99,999)_​
*MEMBER TYPE**PHONE**ONLINE*Resort Reservations (In-Network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryResort Reservations (Out-of-network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryClub Partner Perks$149Not AvailableHilton Honors ConversionComplimentaryComplimentaryCancellation Protection$89$89BorrowComplimentaryComplimentaryRCI DepositComplimentaryComplimentarySaved Points Deposit
between Jan 1 and Aug 31ComplimentaryComplimentarySaved Points Deposit
between Sept 1 and Nov 30ComplimentaryComplimentarySaved Points Deposit
between Dec 1 and Dec 31ComplimentaryComplimentaryGuest CertificatesFive ComplimentaryFive ComplimentaryAdditional Guest Certificates$89$64
​_CENTUM+ (100,000+)_​
*MEMBER TYPE**PHONE**ONLINE*Resort Reservations (In-network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryResort Reservations (Out-of-network)ComplimentaryComplimentaryClub Partner Perks$149Not AvailableHilton Honors ConversionComplimentaryComplimentaryCancellation Protection$89$89BorrowComplimentaryComplimentaryRCI DepositComplimentaryComplimentarySaved Points Deposit
between Jan 1 and Aug 31ComplimentaryComplimentarySaved Points Deposit
between Sept 1 and Nov 30ComplimentaryComplimentarySaved Points Deposit
between Dec 1 and Dec 31ComplimentaryComplimentaryGuest CertificatesSix ComplimentarySix ComplimentaryAdditional Guest Certificates$89$64
​RCI EXCHANGE FEE SCHEDULE​
*TRANSACTION TYPE**FEES*RCI Weekly Reservations on a per reservation basis$279*RCI Nightly Reservations *1 Night$592 Night$793 Night$1094 Night$1595 Night$1996 Night$2197 Night$279RCI Guest Certificate$89_An additional Housekeeping Fee will be charged by the Resort._


----------

